# Fidelidad y Lealtad



## Macarena1963

¿Son lo mismo?  Creo que no, pero me gustaría escuchar al honorable foro.

Estoy escribiendo un ensayo sobre la traducción en poesía y de acuerdo con la bibliografía consultada puedo concluir que hay cuatro conceptos/ejes primordiales:  exactitud-precisión (hay un _thread_ donde ya postié) y el otro es fidelidad-lealtad.


----------



## didakticos

Macarena1963 said:


> ¿Son lo mismo?  Creo que no, pero me gustaría escuchar al honorable foro.
> 
> Estoy escribiendo un ensayo sobre la traducción en poesía y de acuerdo con la bibliografía consultada puedo concluir que hay cuatro conceptos/ejes primordiales:  exactitud-precisión (hay un _thread_ donde ya postié) y el otro es fidelidad-lealtad.


Okey, de acuerdo al DRAE, parecen ser lo mismo:

*leal**.*

 (Del lat. _legālis_).

* 1.     * adj. Que guarda a alguien o algo la debida fidelidad. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

*NOTA: *el subrayado es mío.

Quizás te gustaría compartir con nosotr@s por qué crees que no son lo mismo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Macarena1963

Según la RAE: *fidelidad.* (Del lat. _fidelĭtas, -ātis_).
*1. *f. Lealtad, observancia de la fe que alguien debe a otra persona.
*2. *f. Puntualidad, exactitud en la ejecución de algo.
*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados***
*FIDELIDAD (sinónimos, según WordReference):*  lealtad, nobleza, confianza, franqueza, honestidad.
Según la RAE: *lealtad.* (De _leal_).
*1. *f. Cumplimiento de lo que exigen las leyes de la fidelidad y las del honor y hombría de bien.
*2. *f. Amor o gratitud que muestran al hombre algunos animales, como el perro y el caballo.
*3. *f. p. us. Legalidad, verdad, realidad.
*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados***
*LEALTAD (sinónimos, según WordReference):* fidelidad, nobleza, franqueza, amistad, adhesión, cumplimiento, devoción, honradez, observancia.
Creo que lealtad es un acto consciente, voluntario, que implica una elección; mientras que fidelidad es más "inherente" al deber, a acuerdos... ¿suena coherente?  Estoy abierta al debate.


----------



## didakticos

Macarena1963 said:


> Según la RAE: *fidelidad.* (Del lat. _fidelĭtas, -ātis_).
> *1. *f. Lealtad, observancia de la fe que alguien debe a otra persona.
> *2. *f. Puntualidad, exactitud en la ejecución de algo.
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
> *FIDELIDAD (sinónimos, según WordReference):*  lealtad, nobleza, confianza, franqueza, honestidad.
> Según la RAE: *lealtad.* (De _leal_).
> *1. *f. Cumplimiento de lo que exigen las leyes de la fidelidad y las del honor y hombría de bien.
> *2. *f. Amor o gratitud que muestran al hombre algunos animales, como el perro y el caballo.
> *3. *f. p. us. Legalidad, verdad, realidad.
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
> *LEALTAD (sinónimos, según WordReference):* fidelidad, nobleza, franqueza, amistad, adhesión, cumplimiento, devoción, honradez, observancia.
> Creo que lealtad es un acto consciente, voluntario, que implica una elección; mientras que fidelidad es más "inherente" al deber, a acuerdos... ¿suena coherente?  Estoy abierta al debate.


Interesante. ¿Y si te dijera que para mi es más bien al contrario? _*Lealtad*_, de leal (Del lat. _legālis_) me parece más bien algo impuesto desde afuera; mientras que *fidelidad*, (Del lat. _fidelĭtas, -ātis_), a mi parecer, es en sí el acto consciente, la elección. Digo yo, no sé. Siempre los he considerado sinónimos, pero ahora que tocas el punto, me has dejado pensando.

Espera otras respuestas y saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
He tenido ocasión de hablar del asunto con otras personas y llegábamos casi siempre a la conclusión de que un hombre puede ser leal y a la vez no ser fiel. Curioso, ¿no?
Supongo que era una justificación de las correrías de años mozos pero así pensaba mucha gente que, normalmente, no era fiel, al menos cuando yo andaba por los 30/40.
Ser fiel tiene varios significados: no andar de escarceos sexuales fuera de la pareja y, también, ser exacto a la hora de reproducir algo (copia fiel de, reflejo fiel de, fieles contrastes, éstos últimso referidos a la pureza de los metales, etc.)
Ser leal es una actitud de alguien hacia algo o alguien: leal a la Constitución, leal con su patria, leal a sus principios. Comprometido personalmente con su cumplimiento.
Espero que os ayude.


----------



## Macarena1963

Estimad@ Clares3,
Es increíble como la primera asociación que hacemos con la palabra fidelidad tiene una connotación amoroso/sexual.

En cuanto a la "segunda acepción" que das a este término _"ser exacto a la hora de reproducir algo (copia fiel de, reflejo fiel de)"_ aparece la palabra exactitud... ¿crees que reproducir es sinónimo de traducir?

En cuanto a tu comentario sobre lealtad, me preungto:  ¿es sólo una actitud o es un rasgo de personalidad?  Y aplicado a la traducción, ¿el nivel de tolerancia varía sólo si la actitud del traductor es "buena" o si el resultado es correcto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hola, mis largos años de práctica de la traducción me han llevado a reflexionar mucho sobre este tema.
A lo que veo distingues entre exactitud y precisión, supongo que con referencia respectivamente al continente lingüístico formal y al mensaje, a la semántica denotativa y connotativo que constituye el contenido. En cuanto a fidelidad lealtad creo que te refieres a una distinción del mismo tipo pero referido a la obra total, fidelidad a la forma, respeto al mensaje.
Evidentemente puedo equivocarme en la apreciación de lo que pretendes, dada mi escasa información al respecto. Te agradecería me confirmases o no esta interpretación para poder seguir intercambiando ideas.
De nuevo un saludo, y suerte con el ensayo.


----------



## Macarena1963

Gracias XiaoRoel.

Tu aproximación es correcta.  Eso sí, en cuanto al eje fidelidad/lealtad mi gran interrogante es ser fiel y/o leal a qué y/o a quién.  Mi instinto me dice que uno debiera ser fiel al texto y leal con el autor... porque, ¿son dos cosas distintas, no?  Por último, si uso sólo uno de los dos término, ¿es suficiente, lo explico todo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Poniéndome en tus parámetros *continente-contenido* (por simplificar) establecería dos tipos de análisis, un _microanalisis_, es decir, el que atañe a la traducción de las formas _morfosintácticas_ y de las _semánticas_ que éstas representan (con especial atención a las _fraseologías_, como caso extremo) en el *primer eje exactitud/precisión*, mientras que en el *segundo eje* situaría un _macroanálisis_ dedicado al estilo (*fidelidad*) y a la intención (*lealtad*).
A mí siempre me ha interesado el primer eje (el eje llamaríamos _lingüístico_), al que he dedicado muchas reflexiones y aplicaciones prácticas. Para el segundo eje (el eje llamaríamos _estilístico_) es esencial que te refieras al nivel _retórico_ (no sólo el _ornatus_ o las figuras, es decir, los estilemas) así como al _género literario_ y sus servidumbres formales.
Un saludo.


----------



## Macarena1963

XiaoRoel,
En el primer eje, gran aporte lo de las fraseologías... Gracias.

Ahora, en el segundo, ¿por qué incluyes el estilo y por qué lo conectas con el concepto de fidelidad?  Pensando en voz alta:  ¿estás haciendo una equivalencia entre autor y estilo?  Si es así, ¿cómo la ves/sitúas?

Por último, cuando hablas del género literario, ¿estás apuntando a que defina y/o a que caracterice poesía?

Te agradezco la disposición y el tiempo para este "pinponeo".

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Demos por supuestos los análisis pertinentes al primer eje. En cuanto al estilo, eso que estudia la retórica en sentido amplio, lo problemas de traducción es done más se evidencia:estoy pensando en la traducción al español de las frases de Proust con sus que iniciales contimuos tras punto y coma; o la traducción de las construcciones absolutas de las lenguas clásicas; la dificultad entre lenguas paratácticas y lenguas subordinantes; las diferentes concepciones del neologismo, la analogía y la derivación como estilemas en su paso entre lenguas.
En cuanto al género, tienes razón en apuntar a la poesía, ya que es la que más problemas plantea por basarse en rasgos suprasegmentales, pero las distintas tradiciones literarias en cuanto al valor alcance y estructura de los géneros también entran en consideración en las traducciones.


----------



## clares3

Macarena1963 said:


> En cuanto a la "segunda acepción" que das a este término _"ser exacto a la hora de reproducir algo (copia fiel de, reflejo fiel de)"_ aparece la palabra exactitud... ¿crees que reproducir es sinónimo de traducir?
> No, en cuanto a traducción pero sí en cuanto a otros aspectos de la realidad: la copia de un cuadro puede ser una copia fiel o una versión. Me temo que no es aplicable a las traducciones porque entonces se convertirrían en versiones.
> 
> En cuanto a tu comentario sobre lealtad, me preungto: ¿es sólo una actitud o es un rasgo de personalidad? Y aplicado a la traducción, ¿el nivel de tolerancia varía sólo si la actitud del traductor es "buena" o si el resultado es correcto?
> Ahí sí creo que una traducción pueder ser leal o no al original en el sentido de capatar lo que verdaderamente quiso decir el autor y ayudar bien y lealmente a que el lector futuro capte esa intención no adulterada. auténtica. San Jerónimo no fue ni fiel ni leal a la hora de traducir la Biblia pues arrimó todo lo que pudo las ascuas a su sardina teológica. Valverde fue más fiel y más leal con Melville cuando tradujo "La estacha" donde otros traducían y traducen "La línea" en uno de sus capítulos.


Bienvenida al foro y encantado de haberte conocido. Espero que te sirva de algo lo que te digo.


----------



## Macarena1963

Clares3,
Gracias por la bienvenida:  estoy encantada de haberme atrevido (por fin) a incursionar en un foro.  Si había que entrar a uno era aquí, donde hablamos de palabras, usos, lenguaje.

Volviendo a lo nuestro: ¿por qué dices que una traducción es una versión?  Se supone que -y al igual que en la pintura- debe ser una copia del original, independiente de que se haga en otro idioma.  Es cierto que hablamos de la versión en español, inglés, francés, italiano, etc....  

Por otro lado, ¿qué hace al traductor _traicionar_ (a propósito de _traduttore, traditore_) un texto?  Creo que puede ser que el idioma B (segundo) no ofrezca las mismas posibilidades que el idioma A (original) o que, al revés, el idioma B ofrezca más que el A en términos de recursos.


----------



## Macarena1963

XiaoRoel said:


> Demos por supuestos los análisis pertinentes al primer eje. En cuanto al estilo, eso que estudia la retórica en sentido amplio, lo problemas de traducción es done más se evidencia:estoy pensando en la traducción al español de las frases de Proust con sus que iniciales contimuos tras punto y coma; o la traducción de las construcciones absolutas de las lenguas clásicas; la dificultad entre lenguas paratácticas y lenguas subordinantes; las diferentes concepciones del neologismo, la analogía y la derivación como estilemas en su paso entre lenguas.
> En cuanto al género, tienes razón en apuntar a la poesía, ya que es la que más problemas plantea por basarse en rasgos suprasegmentales, pero las distintas tradiciones literarias en cuanto al valor alcance y estructura de los géneros también entran en consideración en las traducciones.
> *Cuando hablas de el valor, alcance y estructura de géneros (me interesa particularmente la poesía, porque ese es el tema de mi ensayo:  ¿Se puede traducir poesía?), ¿a qué te refieres?*


 
*XiaoRoel, es evidente que sabes "un kilo" (como decimos por estos lados) de lingüística.  Te felicito, ya que creo que es una disciplina extremadamente compleja.  *


----------



## XiaoRoel

Algo sé, más por viejo que por diablo. Traducir o versionar poesía. Pues has tocado el gran tema de discusión desde la antigüedad. Hay muchas teorías, pero te aconsejo que leas los prólogos a la traducción de Homero,  a la de los Presocráticos, a la de Lucrecio, o a la de los Sonetos de Shakespeare hechas por Agustín García Calvo. Defiende la identidad rítmica entre el texto en la LO y el texto en la LD. Para versiones absolutamente desviadas del original es un buen ejemplo la traducción de Cavafis en Hiperión firmada por J. M. Álvarez (por otro lado, magnífico poeta) que en nada se parece a Kavafis, o las traducciones pacatas del s. XIX y principios del XX de textos eróticos grecolatinos (un ejemplo la traducción de Valera, creo que de Dafnis y Cloe) o el Catulo de Dolç.
Hay soluciones para la épica: convertirlo en épica moderna, es decir, en prosa narrativa (cosa que no me parece a mí de recibo). En mi blog tienes traducciones mías que procuran reflejar con exactitud el original desde el francés, el italiano, griego antiguo y moderno y latín. De ellas puedes decucir las dificultades inherentes a la traducción literaria de los géneros poéticos.


----------



## clares3

Macarena1963 said:


> Volviendo a lo nuestro: ¿por qué dices que una traducción es una versión? Se supone que -y al igual que en la pintura- debe ser una copia del original, independiente de que se haga en otro idioma. Es cierto que hablamos de la versión en español, inglés, francés, italiano, etc....


Una traducción no debería sobrepasar ni los términos ni el sentido original que el autor eligió para expresarse. Pero trazar la frontera entre una traducción y una versión no es fácil. Xiao te ha citado un ejemplo: Kavafis traducido por Álvarez acaba siendo más Álvarez que Kavafis. Eso es lo que habría que evitar o, al menos, calificarlo adecuadamente: versión al español de la obra de Kavafis, con todo tipo de licencias.
En el caso de copias de cuadros me entiendo (y me explico) mejor: copiar un cuadro tal cual es empresa desprestigiada pues el copista asume todas las soluciones dadas por el autor y se limita a reproducirlas; versionarlo es cosa bien distinta pues tomando el argumento general de la obra el versionador la expresa introduciendo algo suyo, de modo que el resultado pierde fidelidad respecto del original. ¿Puede seguir siendo leal? Creo que sí. 
Un buen ejemplo de copia sería la réplica de las pinturas de Altamira: nadie entendería que se hubiera hecho una versión y no una mera reproducción pues lo importante era transmitir al espectador la sensación más parecida a la del original. Pásalo a términos literarios y, salvando las distancias, creo que una buena traducción debe evitar toda contaminación del resultado con aportes propios del traductor.
Piensa ahora en los sonetos de Shakespeare traducidos respetando la rima, donde al final se sacrifican las palabras en el altar de la métrica.
En fin, menuda tarea tenéis los traductores...


----------



## Macarena1963

Clares3,

Gran conclusión:  *versión al español de la obra de XXX, con todo tipo de licencias.*  Si así fuera, ¿estaríamos dispuestos a leerlos?

Gran aporte verbal al léxico:  versionar (¿o ya existe?)

Absolutamente de acuerdo:  una buena traducción debe evitar toda contaminación del resultado con aportes propios del traductor.

Mi disquisición es:  ¿se puede?, y particularmente, ¿se puede en poesía?  Tu ejemplo de los Sonetos de Shakespeare es elocuente.

Saludos agradecidos por tan iluminador intercambio intelectual.


----------



## Macarena1963

...versiones absolutamente desviadas del original...
Esta frase es lapidaria, estimado XiaoRoel...

Mi trabajo lo estoy haciendo en el trabajo de traducción al inglés de la poesía de Gabriela Mistral (chilena, nobel 1945), particularmente a partir del trabajo hecho por el último galardonado con el premio Popescu.

Mucho que pensar...

¿Cuál es tu blog?

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Macarena1963 said:


> Gran conclusión: *versión al español de la obra de XXX, con todo tipo de licencias.* Si así fuera, ¿estaríamos dispuestos a leerlos?
> Prueba de que sí es que se venden las traducciones en rima de obras poéticas. Requisito inexcusable: que el adquirente/lector esté advertido de lo que compra.
> 
> Gran aporte verbal al léxico: versionar (¿o ya existe?)
> *versionar**. **1. *tr. Hacer una versión nueva de una obra musical, generalmente ligera. (_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados)_
> El asunto ha trascendido de lo musical a los demás aspectos de la creación lartística. El DRAE aún no recoge esa extensión pero el uso sí. Lamento haber usado ese término si eso te genera inquietud: sustitúyelo por "hacer una versión", por favor.
> 
> Mi disquisición es: ¿se puede?, y particularmente, ¿se puede en poesía? Tu ejemplo de los Sonetos de Shakespeare es elocuente.


 
Siendo difícil traducir, creo que si hay algo prácticamente imposible de  traducir es la poesía pues el autor juega no sólo con palabras sino con musicalidad, ritmo, predominio de un determinado sonido (aquí me imagino a Poe y sus "never more", "door", "floor", "Lenore"): ¿cómo transmitir esa musicalidad al lector de la traduccón? Quedaría como única opción una traducción mecánica, palabra por palabra, olvidar la métrica y la rima y ofrecer al lector sólo material en bruto y que él se lo organizara como quisiera. Contra lo anterior se alza el hecho de que yo he leído mucha poesía traducida y algo del original me ha llegado, sin perjuicio de que en esos casos es preferible una edición bilingüe que permita al lector la comparación con el texto original. Creo que es la única salida posible (y respetuosa) pues lo demás son aproximaciones. 
Es un placer haber contribuido a tus reflexiones y espero verte de nuevo por el foro, estimada Macarena: ha sido iluminador en ambas direcciones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimada Macarena. La traducción poética, como bien apuntaba Clares, está al límite de lo posible. Como puedes comprobar en mi blog, las traducciones intentan guardar una fidelidad exquisita dentro de los límites que me impone la lengua de destino, o lengua B (yo uso LD y LO para lengua de destino y lengua de origen respectivamente). Pero cualquier lengua tiene un cierto grado de posibilidad extra que, aunque normalmente no se usa, en poesía puede propiciar una mayor elasticidad. 
En mis traducciones, aprovechando al límite la sintaxis de la LD, pretende ser lo más fiel al original, cosa posible entre lenguas próximas (por ejemplo, latín y lenguas neolatinas).
En todo caso la traducción poética tiene tres niveles de traducción (como los cirujanos que cosen una herida profunda en varios niveles): una traducción sintáctica, una traducción de léxico y una traducción de estilemas (especialmente los que afectan a lo fónico y a los tropos). Y contodo este material verbal tenemos al fin que reproducir un ritmo o adaptar el tempo de la LO al ritmo y tempo de la LD).
Fíjate en la traducción del epodo II de Horacio (el famoso Beatus Ille) o, quizás mi mejor traducción, _El cementerio marino_ en www.bivir.com.
Tienes mi correo abierto a cualquier consulta o cambio de impresiones. 
Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

XiaoRoel said:


> En mis traducciones, aprovechando al límite la sintaxis de la LD, pretende ser lo más fiel al original, cosa posible entre lenguas próximas (por ejemplo, latín y lenguas neolatinas).


En ese supuesto, tratándose de lenguas tan próximas como el gallego y el latín, resulta más fácil ser leal y fiel al original, como acreditan las propias traducciones de Xiao, Macarena. Pero en tu caso, traducir a Gabriela Mistral al inglés se me antoja tarea no imposible pero sí muy difícil, por lo que habrás de extremar tu lealtad y tu fidelidad a la obra original según los parámetros que han ido surgiendo en este interesantísimo hilo que abriste y has llevado a un nivel que es muy de agradecer. 
Un saludo muy cordial y, una vez más, bienvenida, a la espera de que suscites conversaciones como la presente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

clares3 said:


> En ese supuesto, tratándose de lenguas tan próximas como el gallego y el latín, resulta más fácil ser leal y fiel al original, como acreditan las propias traducciones de Xiao, Macarena. Pero en tu caso, traducir a Gabriela Mistral al inglés se me antoja tarea no imposible pero sí muy difícil, por lo que habrás de extremar tu lealtad y tu fidelidad a la obra original según los parámetros que han ido surgiendo en este interesantísimo hilo que abriste y has llevado a un nivel que es muy de agradecer.
> Un saludo muy cordial y, una vez más, bienvenida, a la espera de que suscites conversaciones como la presente.


 Muy cierto lo que dices: se agradece salir del _se_, del _perfecto/imperfecto_, del _quién y cómo,_ o de los chauvinismos lingüísticos que últimamente afloran_.
_Éste es uno de los hilos que más me han interesado. Pero creo que lo que pretende Macarena no es traducir, sino analizar una traducción ya publicada (creo que por "el último ganador del Premio Popescu" que, por cierto, desconocía).
Un saludo.


----------



## Macarena1963

Estimados amigos, XiaoRoel y Claros3 (¡qué nombres!),
Me siento halagada de que se hayan sentido estimulados por este intercambio... debo reconocerles que me siento a años luz de ustedes, una principiante, pero no por eso menos apasionada del lenguaje, de la palabra.  Escribo (cuentos), soy Profesora de Inglés y estoy haciendo un Magíster en Humanidades, mención, Literatura y para mi asignatura de Poesía escogí el tema de traducir poesía a partir del trabajo hecho por *Randall Couch* de una sección del libro *Lagar* de *Gabriela Mistral*:  *Locas Mujeres*, que el tradujo como *Madwomen* y que lo hizo ganar el *Corneliu M. Popescu Prize for Poetry Translation 2009*, además de ser finalista del *PEN Award* en poesía con la misma traducción.

Uso el wordreference.com para consultas rápidas entre inglés y español, si no trabajo con diccionarios de papel.  Espero que me surjan más inquietudes como esta para que sigamos disfrutando de tan desafiante y motivante intercambio de ideas, prejuicios, supuestos, equívocos y aciertos.

Saludos agradecidos desde Chile!  Y felicitaciones a ambos por la Copa del Mundo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias. Por cierto firmo con mi nombre auténtico y no soy chino: Xiao es Julián en gallego y mi apellido, Roel, de origen holandés, está en Galicia desde el s. XVI.
Un saludo y espero tu pronta vuelta. 
Te sugiero que consultes la revista _Viceversa_ de la Universidad de Vigo, Facultad de Interpretación y Traducción: está en la red. Tratan mucho sobre traducción literaria gallego/español-inglés.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

He seguido con gran interés este debate, que tan bien han llevado Clares y Xiao.

El tema de la traducción de poesía me recuerda, y ya que Clares lo trajo a colación, las dos versiones de Poe, una de Mallarmé y otra de Baudelaire, de _The Raven_. Tengo bibliografía, si alguno desea conocerla.

También pienso en los rasgos segmentales y suprasegmentales de la fonética española. El hecho de que tengamos cuatro acentos produce un gran cambio en la sonoridad de cualquier poema traducido. Traducir poesía escrita originalmente en francés, y transponer la musicalidad de esa lengua a la española, es un cambio fundamental.

Sólo un borrador. Prometo volver con más consideraciones.

Un saludo para ustedes tres.



J.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
El tema de este hilo exige ordenar jerárquicamente lealtad y fidelidad. Y creo que la lealtad está por encima de la fidelidad, que la fidelidad es una manifestación de la lealtad en la traducción.
Retomo lo que Swift ha resaltado: las traducciones de El Cuervo, de Poe. Contamos con la explicación que el mismo Poe dio de cómo fue eligiendo palabras que generaran un ámbito lúgubre a base de desinencias en "or", y ello para preparar milimétricamente la aparición del cuervo en una noche de tormenta hasta posarse sobre el busto de Palas Atenea y repetir, incansable, "never more". ¿Cómo traduces eso al español? Lo usual es que el cuervo diga "nunca más" en nuestro idioma; métricamente encaja y es traducción fiel y leal al espíritu de la obra, pero la pérdida del tono lúgubre de la "o" seguida de una "ere" es asunto irremediable. Por eso opto definitivamente por la edición bilingüe en términos de poesía como única forma de ser fiel y leal al autor.
Pensad, igualmente, en las traducciones al uso de la Divina Comedia: para un español es mejor leerla directamente en italiano aunque no se domine el idioma.
En cuanto a la traducción de Gabriela Mistral al inglés, la supongo amenazada por los mismos riesgos que la de El Cuervo: la pérdida de las sonoridades propias del español que se habla y escribe en Chile.
Decidme, si no, cómo imagináis lo siguiente vertido al inglés:

¿Ojos? ¿para qué preciso
arriba y llena de lumbres?
En mi Patria he de llevar
todo el cuerpo hecho pupila,
espejo devolvedor
ancha pupila sin párpados.

Iré yo a campo traviesa
con los ojos en las manos
y las dos manos dichosas
deletreando lo no visto
nombrando lo adivinado.

Saludos cordiales y algo sobrecogidos por la belleza sonora de esa señora intraducible.


----------



## Macarena1963

XiaoRoel said:


> Muchas gracias. Por cierto firmo con mi nombre auténtico y no soy chino: Xiao es Julián en gallego y mi apellido, Roel, de origen holandés, está en Galicia desde el s. XVI.
> *Mis disculpas por mi ignorancia en cuanto a tu nombre Xiao... *
> Un saludo y espero tu pronta vuelta.
> *Ahora que perdí la barrera del "pudor intelectual" me verán más seguido... El próximo semestre me tocan el Quijote y la literatura francesa...  Desde ya cuento, con ustedes.*
> Te sugiero que consultes la revista _Viceversa_ de la Universidad de Vigo, Facultad de Interpretación y Traducción: está en la red. Tratan mucho sobre traducción literaria gallego/español-inglés.
> *Lo haré.  Agradezco todos tus aportes, sugerencias y "aterrizajes". *


----------



## Macarena1963

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos
> El tema de este hilo exige ordenar jerárquicamente lealtad y fidelidad. Y creo que la lealtad está por encima de la fidelidad, que *la fidelidad es una manifestación de la lealtad en la traducción.*
> Contundente tu frase Clares3:  la incluiré en el ensayo, citándote.
> Retomo lo que Swift ha resaltado: las traducciones de El Cuervo, de Poe. Contamos con la explicación que el mismo Poe dio de cómo fue eligiendo palabras que generaran un ámbito lúgubre a base de desinencias en "or", y ello para preparar milimétricamente la aparición del cuervo en una noche de tormenta hasta posarse sobre el busto de Palas Atenea y repetir, incansable, "never more". ¿Cómo traduces eso al español? Lo usual es que el cuervo diga "nunca más" en nuestro idioma; métricamente encaja y es traducción fiel y leal al espíritu de la obra, pero la pérdida del tono lúgubre de la "o" seguida de una "ere" es asunto irremediable.
> *Absolutamente de acuerdo.*
> Por eso opto definitivamente por la edición bilingüe en términos de poesía como única forma de ser fiel y leal al autor.
> *El libro de Couch es bilingüe, gracias a Dios.*
> Pensad, igualmente, en las traducciones al uso de la Divina Comedia: para un español es mejor leerla directamente en italiano aunque no se domine el idioma.
> En cuanto a la traducción de Gabriela Mistral al inglés, la supongo amenazada por los mismos riesgos que la de El Cuervo: la pérdida de las sonoridades propias del español que se habla y escribe en Chile.
> Decidme, si no, cómo imagináis lo siguiente vertido al inglés:
> 
> 
> ¿Ojos? ¿para qué preciso
> arriba y llena de lumbres?
> En mi Patria he de llevar
> todo el cuerpo hecho pupila,
> espejo devolvedor
> ancha pupila sin párpados.
> 
> Iré yo a campo traviesa
> con los ojos en las manos
> y las dos manos dichosas
> deletreando lo no visto
> nombrando lo adivinado.
> *Haré un intento de traducción apenas termine mi ensayo (hoy) y lo someteré a su consideración.*
> Saludos cordiales y algo sobrecogidos por la belleza sonora de esa señora intraducible.
> *Intraducible... mmm... siempre dudo tanto de las traducciones... *


----------



## Macarena1963

swift said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> He seguido con gran interés este debate, que tan bien han llevado Clares y Xiao.
> *Justísimo reconocimiento.*
> El tema de la traducción de poesía me recuerda, y ya que Clares lo trajo a colación, las dos versiones de Poe, una de Mallarmé y otra de Baudelaire, de _The Raven_. Tengo bibliografía, si alguno desea conocerla.
> *Partiré por revisitar The Raven para contextualizarme en cuanto al manejo de la palabra (me encanta esta palabra, valga la redundancia) y una vez hecho eso, podremos discutirlo.*
> También pienso en los rasgos segmentales y suprasegmentales de la fonética española. El hecho de que tengamos cuatro acentos produce un gran cambio en la sonoridad de cualquier poema traducido. Traducir poesía escrita originalmente en francés, y transponer la musicalidad de esa lengua a la española, es un cambio fundamental.
> *Dato de la causa:  el inglés tiene 13 sonidos vocálicos.*
> Sólo un borrador. Prometo volver con más consideraciones.
> 
> Un saludo para ustedes tres.
> *Para tí también y gracias por pasar.*
> 
> 
> J.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimada Macarena y demás participantes de este agradable y aleccionador intercambio de ideas:
Ante todo, decir que estos versos de una belleza metafísicamente real con ese cuerpo todo pupila, con esa ceguera luminosa que se resuelve maravillosamente en ese último verso en el que la poeta se convierte en el demiurgo, en el Nombrador. (Por cierto, este tema del nombrador, también lo he localizado en otro poeta cercano, geográfica y, en cierto modo, estilísticamente hablando, el salteño Dávalos). Por otro lado esa bella imagen iconológica y cercana de la santa Lucía con los ojos en la mano, que a tantos niños nos ha impresionado en las iglesias católicas,: ¿para qué los ojos cuando lo que ve es el alma, ese yo todo pupila?
Impresionante. Escribo esto sobrecogido por la belleza serena del verso de la poeta.
A nivel técnico, fónicamente la primera estrofa está salpicada continuamente de pes  (y secundariamente de erres), mientras que en la segunda dominan los sonidos nasales. Son como los sonidos brillantes de un concierto barroco (no olvidemos que pan pan pan es una onomatopeya esencial en español para sonidos, especialmente de instrumentos de viento, como tan para percusión.
Este efecto fónico y las alusiones culturales serán difíciles de trasladar al inglés. Lo que no puede faltar en esa traducción son las palabras finales de los versos, situadas en inglés exactamente en el mismo luagar, en el significativamente activo lugar final el verso. En la segunda estrofa sería imposible, o erróneo, no hacerlo así: traviesa (con una alusión homofónica al adjetivo travieso), manos, dichosas, visto, adivinado.
En el fondo Gabriela Mistral es una ascética, una mística de lo telúrico pero aliviada con la cercanía de lo cotidiano, de lo amado, de lo que la rodea, como los mejores místicos y ascetas de los Siglos de Oro.


----------



## JosRaul

Hola estimados.
les cuento una historia que quizás les ayude a aclarar la diferencia.

Un hombre soltero un día se encuentra por casualidad con una novia de la juventud, una persona con quien realmente compartió un sincero amor.
hoy ella está casada, por cuestiones de la vida, con otra persona.
Ella lo invita para tomar la siguiente semana un café y él acepta, una semana despues, se encuentran y comparten una merienda. entonces él le pregunta si su esposo sabe quien fué él para ella y si sabe que salieron a tomar un café. ella le contestó que NO, y se apresuró a justificarse "pero yo no le soy infiel" . pero él le respondió, cierto, no le sos infiel, pero al venir aquí y no contarle creés que le sos leal??

ser DESLEAL NO implica ser INFIEL. pero ser INFIEL SÍ implica ser DESLEAL.
espero les sea util.

saludos,
Jose


----------



## Fer BA

Lamento mucho haber llegado tarde al hilo, pero me resulta también fascinante el interrogante de Macarena "ser fiel y/o leal a quién y/o a qué". Mi primer intución sigue la línea Macarena, fiel al texto, leal al autor. Después de todo la fe occidental se basa en un libro, intraducible por siglos. Después de todo, una de las pocas cosas por las cuales podemos _profesar_ amor, es por los libros. 

Entiendo que la fidelidad no solamente no excluye la traición sino que la requiere, a diferencia de la lealtad. Ese esfuerzo incesante de alcanzar al original -alcanzar como Aquiles a la tortuga, a la cual jamás alcanza, solo puede quedar atrás, sólo puede sobrepasarla- no es comprensible sin la traición. Y no lo es por lo imposible de la tarea, a pesar de las traiciones a las sabemos que someteremos a un texto y precisamente por eso, le somos fieles.

La lealtad a un autor es un asunto mucho más discutible. De hecho entiendo que un autor es una entidad abstracta que da un sentido global a un corpus de textos, a una _obra_. La persona con la podemos tomar un café y que ha escrito uno de esos textos, poco y nada tiene que ver con el _autor_. Entiendo que una traducción es leal con un autor si aquello que resulta de la traducción es digno de pertenecer a ese corpus.

Nunca me gustó mucho el uso del término _versión_, para una traducción. En algún lugar me resuena una vertiente platónica de un original en el _topos uranos, _y unas imperfectas, desacertadas versiones en nuestro mundo terrenal. Entiendo, sí, que la fidelidad al texto exige que entendamos al texto original como ese _eidos _y que ese sea un _motor _insuperable para seguir adelante con la imposibilidad de la tarea. Tampoco me gusta el sentido moderno de _verter, _dónde resuena el verter el _contenido_ a otro _continente. _¿Cómo hacer eso con la poesía? ¿cómo traducir _En la masmédula_ de Girondo? Me quedo con el sentido etimológico: derribar, cambiar, convertir.

Y para eso me gusta mucho más el término _interpretación_. Alejado de toda hermeneútica. Interpretar un texto como Martha Argerich interpreta a Chopin. Interpretar a De Quincey como lo hace Borges. 

En fin....son más de las 4 de la madrugada...seguimos otro día.

Maca: sino lo leíste, te puede interesar mucho _La tarea del traductor_ de Walter Benjamin.


----------



## swift

Bienvenido Fer. 

Para verter habría que ver los textos como sustancias. Luego habría que definir qué es el continente.

También sería interesante plantearse el interrogante: ¿no hay que interpretar primero para luego traducir?

Jakobson, Pierce, Heidegger y otros ya hablaban de interpretación cuando trataban la traducción.  Y entonces surge la pregunta de si el traductor es intérprete y por tanto mediador: mediador de quién y entre quiénes. En el pasado, un intérprete podía ser quien mediaba una negociación comercial. ¿Y acaso no hay negociación también en la traducción? ¿Acaso no hay en tal negociación cierta pérdida y también cierta compensación?

Y para volver a la dupleta lealtad/fidelidad, me pregunto si la lealtad no se manifiesta precisamente por la _devoción _y la _fidelidad_, y si no es por lealtad que el traductor se apega al objeto-texto hasta conseguir el propósito que se fijó para tal objeto-texto. ¿Cuál es su prioridad: el apego al texto, o la fidelidad para con el autor?

Decir finalmente que tu visión del autor añade un nuevo elemento para el análisis que no se había contemplado en este debate.

Un saludo para vos, y para los demás contertulios.


----------



## Fer BA

Swift:

Sí, en los textos, sobre todo en la poesía, entiendo que existe algo _sustancial_, el peso del significante, la sonoridad que tienen algunas palabras -el _Never more_ tal y como lo describe Clares-, el efecto fónico que refiere Xiao, todo eso constituye un _percepto _que va más allá del concepto (para salirse del par contenido/continente, que me resulta un tanto escolástico).

Es esa _materia_ del lenguaje -para ir a Heidegger a propósito de Hölderlin, ya que lo traemos al hilo- la que es a la vez aquello que posibilita una traducción y el obstáculo insuperable que a esta se le presenta. Por eso, entiendo que una traducción es siempre un trabajo inacabado, una tarea _a medias _entre lo que sabemos -sabemos de un modo perceptual además de conceptual- que expresa en su lengua de origen y lo que logramos expresar en su lengua destino.

Y en ese punto me encanta el uso del término mediador. Mediador de quien y entre quienes. E iría incluso un poco más atras del sentido comercial, al mediador como oráculo, como interprete de las palabras de los dioses -...volviendo a Heidegger y a Hölderlin...-.  

Entiendo que la fidelidad es siempre con un texto, la lealtad y la devoción -que interesante que hayás traído esto a la conversación, la sumisión a la promesa que le hacemos a los dioses- es para con el autor. ¿Acaso pensamos que lo que para nosotros _quiere decir _*Feliz aquel* coincide punto por punto con lo que para Horacio quería decir _*Beatus ille*? _¿Podemos transferir aquello que suponemos igual pero sabemos distinto? ¿o sólo podemos hacer una metáfora, otra más? Y aún así, lo hacemos, por amor principalmente, para que su nombre perdure en los labios de los hombres, por devoción. Ahora, extremando las cosas....¿cómo nos podríamos plantear esto con un texto de autor _anónimo_? ¿queremos hacer perdurar un nombre que no es tal? ¿o sólo es el texto el que nos sostiene en el intento de traducirlo? Y aquí entra en cuestión una pregunta clave: ¿estamos traduciendo un texto o un autor? ¿Apego o devoción?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Veo que el interés que despertó Macarena con este interesante hilo sigue obrando en nosotros. La contribución de Fer Ba parece haberlo renovado.
A mí se me quedó por decir que si extremamos la fidelidad al texto y la lealtad al autor nos acabaremos perdiendo toda la poesía escrita en otra lengua que no sea la nuestra, por lo que opto por describir las desventajas de la traducción (todo lo intraducible, lo que se pierde) pero insistiendo en seguir traduciendo poesía, preferiblemente en textos bilingües, de modo que el lector pueda, en cualquier momento, comprobar personalmente lo que se ha perdido.
Y sí, coincido con Fer Ba: toda traducción, máxime de poesía, es una obra inacabada, siempre por hacer o, mejor, para seguir haciéndola a lo largo de los siglos pues los propios conceptos de lealtad/fidelidad, al respecto, evolucionan, son distintos hoy que ayer y serán mañana distintos de los de hoy.


----------



## Fer BA

Clares,

parece que nos agotamos....igual pregunto a quienes hacen del traducir una profesión, aunque parezca una banalidad...la cuestión de la lealtad al autor, ¿cómo les funciona con un texto de autor anónimo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado Fer, yo soy de los que opinan que el conocimiento del autor y su intención no es algo importante en el texto literario (si es de cierta calidad) ya que en el mismo texto deben estar contenidas todas las claves de intelección.
En poesía (como en cierta prosa) existe algo no *transportable*, pero sí *transmutable*: todo el aparato fónico-musical y las figuras con él relacionadas. Cada lengua tiene sus elementos suprasegmentales que son los que producen la peculiar entonación y pronunciación, así como el ritmo de lo escrito, en cada lengua particular, e incluso entre variantes diastráticas de la misma lengua.
No te cuento mi experiencia con la traducción de _Le cimitiére marin_ (en la que estuve enredado 12 años), o con la _Ilíada_ al que llevo traduciendo desde hace más de 30 años y aún me puede quedar otros tantos (si es que los llego a vivir).


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao, 

Yo también creo que el texto contiene todas las claves, sin dudas. pero también que el _autor_, es en cierta medida, parte fundamental del contexto, contexto que nos da una cierta luz sobre el texto, permitiendonos ver _relieves_ que la luz cenital de la lectura lineal desvanece. En ese sentido el _autor _-no la persona de carne y hueso- es la encrucijada de un contexto mayor, aquello que muchas veces llamamos el espíritu de época. Es _ese_ conocimiento el que otorga una _profundidad_ a la lectura -profundidad que no se opone a lo superficial, sino a lo chato, yo, personalmente hace años que me he hartado de la confusión entre superficial y chato, la superficie de un valle es profunda, desde la cima del monte-. Y la aprehensión de esa profundidad, trasluce en una buena traducción, que podríamos postular que es la más compleja de todas las lecturas posibles.

Concuerdo contigo en eso de la transmutación, me parece una aproximación brillante (leyendo tu traducción _o cimiteiro marino _donde la música se mantiene *y* se renueva, a pesar de la imposibilidad de la rima, _transmutando_ la leve y límpida claridad de_ eclairs _por el peso sombrío de _lóstrego), _queda absolutamente claro que la traducción demanda alquimia.

Mi paupérrimo conocimiento del galego no va mucho más allá de poder esbozar una lectura en alta voz para escuchar su música, una música que me evoca canciones infantiles, la voz de mi abuelo, una musicalidad galega tan diferente a la francesa en el sabor de las guturales, tan igual en la marcha interna del ritmo.....hablando de las pérdidas y ganacias que mencionaba José.....

Maca:

Esperamos también tu traducción, seguramente será un deleite.


----------



## Datruflo

Hola a todos. Aunque muy tardíamente, traigo a colación una cita del escritor Antonio Gala que me pareció interesante en su momento. En una entrevista televisiva con el también escritor Sánchez Dragó y el periodista Jesús Quintero, y en el inevitable ámbito de la ya citada connotación amorosa/sexual, Gala consideró que se puede ser infiel y leal al mismo tiempo, pues es leal quien dice y reconoce motu proprio que ha sido infiel.

Saludos.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pero eso es porque "infidelidad" ha adquirido un significado sexual específico, del que carece "lealtad". Por eso una pareja que vaya a clubes liberales es "infiel" aunque claramente no "desleal".
Fuera de este uso informal específico (que no recoge la RAE), sí que son lo mismo.
"Infiel" también significa aquél que no tiene la verdadera fe religiosa para el que la cree, al que no nos podemos referirnos como "desleal", pero vamos, eso es porque es otro significado.


----------



## Datruflo

Acabo de indagar un poco en la etimología, donde acabo casi siempre. Y a riesgo de repetir algo que quizá ya se ha dicho (no he leído todos los comentarios) parece que "fidelis" entronca con "fe", que tiene varios significados, claro, pero que yo relaciono instintivamente con la vertiente del sentimiento, religioso o no. Esto es, con creer en lo que no se ve, sin necesidad de pruebas o evidencias, digamos, materiales. 

Mientras que "leal", del latín "legalis", está relacionado con lo legal, con la ley. Algo muy distinto a lo puramente emocional o sentimental.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, etimológicamente uno viene de ley y otro de fe. Pero vamos, tras el paso por la edad media en la que se gestó el castellano (la ley emana de la fe, y la justificación por fe confirma la ley) lealtad y fidelidad dejan de ser distintos.


----------



## Datruflo

Chapó.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Justamente venia pensando que la fe transita por el interior y la ley nos viene impuesta desde afuera.
Eso hace de la fidelidad una cosa íntima y de la lealtad algo racional (no sé por qué me viene la palabra "nurturoso" que a estas alturas debe ser un engendro)


----------



## Datruflo

Nurturoso... Te cagas.

Encuentro "nurture": Término latino utilizado para hacer referencia a aquellos aspectos que devienen de la influencia ambiental en el individuo como es el caso de las pautas de crianza.

Sí señor. No lo había oído en mi vida.


----------



## Rodal

Un sonido de alta fidelidad es un sonido de alta calidad en el sentido de precision de notas en agudos y bajos. Otra acepción de fidelidad que no concuerda con lealtad.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Datruflo said:


> Sí señor. No lo había oído en mi vida.


Yo tampoco.


----------

